# Mountbike Pedals



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

In the next week I'll be purchasing a Specialized Hardrock. My skill level is beginner as I am very new to this sport and I am also kind of at a loss as far as which components are worth buying and what are not worth buying. Which brings me to pedals. I don't know what good brands are or a good price or any of that stuff lol I know that MTB pedals you need MTB shoes. My question is for someone who is just starting out, what would be good enough for now, but would also allow me to use them as I improve my skill level?


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I really like eggbeater pedals by crank brothers. They are 4 sided so you aren't searching for the right side of the pedal to get in. You can put the show cleat on two different ways. One makes it easier to clip in/out, while the other is harder. I definitely noticed an increase in transfered power and control over the bike with shoes and pedals. 

You will more than likely fall over until you get used to them. I've fallen over in parking lots just getting used to them. It still sometimes happens but you get used to un-connecting pretty quickly. At least I did with the eggbeaters. 

Eggbeaters now come in a miriad of different levels. Some are cromoly, some are stainless and others are titanium. My first ones are stainless and those had hundreds of miles and several seasons with no ill effects (and I got them used.) I picked up a new set in stainless with the black spring from Tree Fort Bikes (my lbs) and put them on the new ride. Love them still.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

would the "Candy" model be a good choice for a beginner? I like the crankbrothers stuff but kinda just looking to save a little money and still get the better product -- then again aren't we all? lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ReedFisher (Dec 29, 2007)

I would say get some decent flat pedals, spend your first season on those and see where you're at after you get some miles under your belt. Use the money you'll save on a hydration pack or a bike computer. IMO this especially applies if you plan on riding anything "technical" your first season, learn your trails and your bike before you commit to clipping in, which, has a learning curve all it's own. 
Good choice on the specialized, they make a great bike. I picked up a new Camber this year. Welcome to the addiction


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Depends if money is an issue. With pedals you need to buy shoes. If you go flat pedals you could always put cages on them. Granted they too take getting used to. The candies and mallets all have an egg beater at the core of them. I didn't go with anything other than the eggbeater because I rarely if ever ride without my biking shoes. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Appreciate the input guys! But, I have another question, just HOW important is it to be clipped in? I know with road biking its pretty important to get the most power output possible but didn't know if it was the same with mountain bikes or not


----------



## anon442018 (Jul 12, 2010)

I prefer flat pedals and wear regular shoes or boots. Natural reflex to pull your foot(or feet) off of the pedals when the situation arises. No need for a special pair of shoes. You can ride in whatever season you choose without any special footwear. Things can be easier when you *"keep it simple".* Just another $.02.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

88luneke said:


> Appreciate the input guys! But, I have another question, just HOW important is it to be clipped in? I know with road biking its pretty important to get the most power output possible but didn't know if it was the same with mountain bikes or not


You will have a lot more control over your bike while clipped in. Handling technical singletrack, hopping logs and roots, climbing, descending, and just keeping your feet on the pedals are all benefits of clipless pedals on a mtn. bike. Once you learn how to get in and out of them you will enjoy being attached to your pedals.....you won't even think about twisting your heel if you need to get out of them quickly...it will just come naturally.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Stinger4me said:


> I prefer flat pedals and wear regular shoes or boots. Natural reflex to pull your foot(or feet) off of the pedals when the situation arises. No need for a special pair of shoes. You can ride in whatever season you choose without any special footwear. Things can be easier when you *"keep it simple".* Just another $.02.


However true this statement may be Shimano makes a caged clip in pedal, I actually will never use anything else on my bike, I can ride with reg shoes or I can get serious put the riding shoes on and clip in. Best of both worlds!

BD


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

But then you have to deal with a cage. I've never looked back after being clipped in. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## ReedFisher (Dec 29, 2007)

Did you get your new ride 88? What did you end up going with for pedals?


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

ReedFisher said:


> Did you get your new ride 88? What did you end up going with for pedals?


Nah haven't gotten it quite yet - found a used one of the same model that I'm waiting to hear back on before I splurge on the bran new one. Hopefully I either hear back from the seller soon so I can either purchase the used one or go back to Ray's in Midland and get the new one. 

As far as the pedals go, I think I'm going to end up waiting on the pedals for a little bit. I wanna be able to get used to riding again without having to get used to clipping in and out as well.

Once I get one of the bikes I'll be sure to post a photo on here.


----------



## doughboy551 (Dec 30, 2002)

I have this idea for an invention - a flat pedal the clips into a clip in pedal. Although I love my clip ins, sometimes my kids just want to go for a bike ride and I don't want to put the shoes on for such an endeavor. Currently I just pedal softely on the climps with my regular shoes. Does anyone know if such a product exists?


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

doughboy551 said:


> I have this idea for an invention - a flat pedal the clips into a clip in pedal. Although I love my clip ins, sometimes my kids just want to go for a bike ride and I don't want to put the shoes on for such an endeavor. Currently I just pedal softely on the climps with my regular shoes. Does anyone know if such a product exists?


My K2 Razorback came with SPD pedals. It also had a clip-in plastic pedal as you are talking about. So, they beat ya to it.... But, it is nice to pop them in for riding around town and such. 

Like this:


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

NittanyDoug said:


> But then you have to deal with a cage. I've never looked back after being clipped in.
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


But what exactly is it that you have to deal with? 1oz of aluminium weighting you down??? Crazy 

BD


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

bassdisaster said:


> But what exactly is it that you have to deal with? 1oz of aluminium weighting you down??? Crazy
> 
> BD


You have to deal with a cage hanging on your pedals. Getting the thing turned right so your shoes go in the cage. If you aren't in it, having the cage get caught on brush, etc. Coming out of the cages, etc. And more than likely you'll still have a learning curve on them. You don't have the connection to the bike like an eggbeater or the other brand of pedals that you clip into.


----------



## cjric (Oct 30, 2004)

I've been riding clipless for 10 yrs. Probably THE best performance upgrade you can make. Spend an afternoon in the yard clipping in and out w/o moving (balancing) before you ride. You'll go over a few times, but you will quickly get the hang of it. After 10 yrs, I don't even realize when I clip out, it's automatic.

You will fall in love w/ them the first time you encounter a hill.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

NittanyDoug said:


> You have to deal with a cage hanging on your pedals. Getting the thing turned right so your shoes go in the cage. If you aren't in it, having the cage get caught on brush, etc. Coming out of the cages, etc. And more than likely you'll still have a learning curve on them. You don't have the connection to the bike like an eggbeater or the other brand of pedals that you clip into.


Dude im not talking about those, I believe mine are Shimano M595SPD but all I see online is the M424SPD with Black cages, they are SPD (uses clips/cleats attached to the bottom of your shoes) on both sides with a bear trap platform/cage for when your not wearing your riding shoes! No side to side issues no straps just a SPD pedal with a BMX type cage added. http://www.rei.com/product/752295/shimano-m424-spd-pedals
Check out the pic








Do you see the cage and the added weight I mentioned?
Alot of confusion between clip's/straps and cleats, the clip's you just slide your foot in, the cleats you CLIP in using the cleat and the SPD pedal! I believe even Eggbeaters use the Shimano Cleat, cant be positive tho?


BD


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

My interpretation of cage is what I described. Your's is a hybrid flat pedal.

Eggbeaters require an SPD cleat in the shoe. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

NittanyDoug said:


> My interpretation of cage is what I described. Your's is a hybrid flat pedal.
> 
> Eggbeaters require an SPD cleat in the shoe.
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


Your interpetation of a cage is the original CLIP's, a CAGE is made of Aluminium for foot support not holding your foot in eh! 
Hybrid flat pedal? No but Rather a Hybrid SPD pedal, and is that not what the original Poster asked about???

BD


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Come on guys, this bickering belongs in the deer forum! :lol: Just go out and buy some Time ATACs and be done with it!


----------



## 29er (Jan 26, 2011)

For me, it's Egg Beaters all the way. Can't ride with flip-flops on but they change out quickly. They don't clog with mud, only require a quarter turn to find engagement and release easier as they break in. Wife likes her's.....she has the Candy model; came with platform conversion clips that she can ride with without changing the pedals out. Clearly, the clipless aid in riding performance permitting power to the crank on the push and pull cycles of the crank revolution. No rust and totally and easily rebuildable in the rare event of damage.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Ack said:


> Come on guys, this bickering belongs in the deer forum! :lol:





Now lets play nice or will have to assign a Mod full-time to this forum..


----------



## Pyranha (Apr 6, 2010)

Since you're new and just recently picking up a mtn bike, I'm just going to recommend that regardless of Candy/Shimano/Eggbeaters, that you really consider shoes which you would be capable of hiking a few trail miles in.

Personally I'm a fan of Eggbeaters, FWIW, although I haven't tried anything else in several years now.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

ok,,,did you get a bike?


----------

